

T-Mobile Launches Cellular iPads with Free 200 MB Data - chrisbolt
http://www.macrumors.com/2013/10/22/t-mobile-launches-cellular-ipads-with-free-200-mb-data/

======
wahsd
Not that it really matters and it's kind of a dead point; but, damn, does it
piss me off to see Apple's pricing structure between the iPad models simply
because of internal storage. Really? Additional 16 GB of internal storage
costs $100???? 112 GB of flash costs $300??? Especially considering that iOS
takes 3.3 GB out of 16GB.... 20%.... 20% let that sink in...... the OS takes
up 20% of the storage on the device you just paid a minimum of $500 for.

Considering Apple's pricing, they are stealing $20 from their customers with
every sale of a WiFi iPad. Hear that, lawyers??? Apple is stealing or
defrauding $20 from every customer with every sale.

